# algae problem or bacteria bloom?



## joeandsheila (Nov 25, 2009)

I need help with one question with the 55 I started setting up the 1st week of November 2009 I used SAS Shultz Aqua Soil and Laterite . I did have a ammonia spike the 1st week in December since then NO2 has been 0-.10mg and the ammonia has been at 0-0.25mg/l, PH stable at 7.2 using a Tetra/Laborett test kit

The problem is the tank is cloudy during the day but clears up over night after I shut the lights off. Is this an algae problem or bacteria bloom? This started on the 25th I have done one water change on Saturday. The only things added to the tank were 2 new filters an Eheim 2215 on the 24th and an Eheim 2217 on the 14th. I have left two other HOT filters in service from the start on the tank. 

Lighting: 260 watts PC using 130 watts for 8 hours.
CO2: DIY until funds for a pressurized
Frets: Seachmen Floursih and Excel until it runs out than going to dry dosing?? Still confused on the brand 
Plants: Java moss, Marsilea minuta. Need to get some more once funds are available 
Fish: None still waiting budget
Filters: Emperor 400, HOT Magnum (using the Micron Cartridge), Eheim 2215, and Eheim 2217


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

Is it white/grey or light green tint? do you have a picture?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Keep in mind that green water comes in different flavours. Some cannot be fought at all.

There is a strange mix of green water mixed with something whitish (probably bacteria) that is also very persistent.

If you can try a UV sterilizer. 

Other than that I'd say make sure your filter is clean.

--Nikolay


----------



## joeandsheila (Nov 25, 2009)

I‘ll try to have pictures later tonight have to modify the pictures a little. New camera and set the format RAW NEF oops 

The cloud has a white/gray tint to it with a little brown. Looks like dust flying around.

I was thinking of just giving it another week and see what happens, a suggestion from another person. And might try a water clarifier. A UV sterilizer would be nice.

I have never had a tank crystal clear in the morning and turn cloudy by late afternoon than repeat this for several days in a row.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

That changing from clearer to cloudy on a daily cycle sounds odd to me, too. 
Is there anything being done to the tank on a daily cycle that could possibly be linked to this? ie: Are you adding any pH altering materials and it is cloudy while whatever it is is not fully dissolved?

Put a clean piece of white polyester floss in the filter. If it is green water algae, that is just not dense enough yet to look green in the tank it might look green as it gets concentrated in the pure white floss.


----------



## joeandsheila (Nov 25, 2009)

Just a quick update I left the tank alone for a few days and everything cleared up the other day. Water looks crystal clear day and night. I was just a little impatient. I should have known better. 

Thanks for all your help.

Joe


----------

